# Filippo Azzaiolo (obscur italian renaissance 16 th century composer)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Unfortunetly we dont know mutch about this prodige , appart the fact , he composed in bologna between 1557-1569, he did leave one liber mmadrigals, his apparition on compolation is sparse cd devoted to him and him only not remaster thheme for viola, im a purist, sso i needed iis madrigals, i found this LP montreal small ensemble George Little: called Gesualdo\ Azzaiolo(split lp) whit lots of madrigals dating from 1963, wow.

Are you aware of nowaday cd album devoted to is music only beside compilation?

I heard his madrigal so far i like, he is contrapunctive , thus said not dissonant flamboyant..but contrapuntic more orthodox.

I can't wait to receive this LP ,of obscur affored mention composer!

bene bene :tiphat:


----------

